# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Sot festojne ditlindjen :

## Bahri.

SOT FESTOJNË DITËLINDJEN
E.J.,  METIMM,  VIP,  sweet_eda_05,  agimi (63),  Alfabeta (48),  Fokus (47),  LutfiDema (47),  "Ambrida" (45), atlanthys (44),  fatbardha (44),  deadintherain (44),  Kobrat (43),  Surroplliu (42),  AndoniS (37),  silvana (37), aurora e ujerav (36),  emi (35),  Delina (34),  olti2002 (33),  Centaurs (33),  besjon (32),  durrsake4ever (32),  banax (32), adachicago (31)

                                                                                                           pershndetje i nderuemi lexues .

----------

